# Three Musketeers



## zeeby (Dec 19, 2006)

Amazing book. Reply if you enjoyed reading it. One of my favorites.


----------



## knglerxt (Dec 26, 2006)

I read the first chapter and put it down.  I just couldn't get into it.  I just don't like the older writing styles.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Feb 21, 2007)

I've read it, it's been a while, but I really enjoyed it. I've been meaning to read it again and then go on to "The Man in the Iron Mask", but I haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## The Hooded One (Feb 24, 2007)

One of my favorites of classic lit. And if you enjoyed then book they did do a very good job on the movie The Man In The Iron Mask.


----------



## JPBurns (Mar 11, 2007)

I liked _The Three Musketeers _and _The Man in the Iron Mask_, but Dumas' best book is _The Count of Monte Cristo_ in my opinion.


----------



## Evangelina (Mar 12, 2007)

I like everything Dumas writes (Well, almost)


----------



## Salad (Mar 12, 2007)

The Three Musketeers was a fun book, and brilliantly written. Very colorful. But I agree with JP Burns that _The Count of Monte Cristo_ is his best work- it is more philosophical, and talks about important aspects of life, where _The Three Musketeers_ is intense and steeped with excitement and intrigue. Dumas is one of my favorite writers.


----------



## Sir Jorah (Mar 22, 2007)

I enjoyed reading "The Three Musketeers".  It was a fun book to read.  I haven't read any of Dumas' other books, but perhaps someday I will.  The movie, on the other hand, was pretty bad, even though Keifer Sutherland was in it.  Even his brilliance could not make that movie good.  The Man in the Iron Mask movie was pretty cool though.  I hate how they almost always say D'Artagnan with an American accent... It's French!  Say it properly, damnit!!  Gah!!


----------



## Amour (Mar 22, 2007)

I loved the musketeers, of course, and I loved _Monte Cristo__._ Great stuff. I would probably agree that _Monte Cristo _is his masterpiece. Though I'm curious: have you all read the abbridged versoin, or the "full" text? I was really surprised when I found the extra 400 pages or so, haha.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Apr 25, 2007)

I love The Count of Monte Cristo! It's one of my favorite books. I've actually read both the abridged and unabridged versions. I liked both of them.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 4, 2007)

OMG! Dumas is one of my favourite authors of all time!! ^_^ The Three Musketeers has to be one of the three books I've take with me to a desert island!!  I'm sure I just couldnt be without it!!!

I think what I love about it the most is the way Dumas speaks to the reader..

"And so our young hero ..." (or similiar so words!)  Brilliant!!! Makes me admire d'Artagnan and feel his adventure even more!



> “Why, it is with him I am also going to fight,” said Porthos.
> 
> “But not before one o’clock,” replied D’Artagnan.
> 
> ...



*laughs quietly to herself* xD


----------

